# C. Spiralis question



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

I tried searching for an answer to this but cam up short - 

I am new to the world of cryptocornyes. I just got my first two types - spiralis and "balansae." they are both growing well after an initial adjustment and "melting" which I expected. The spiralis is now turning a brownish color on the edges with a green stripe up the middle. Is this normal? If so, great! I like how it looks. But, if that is the sign of some sort of problem, I want to know what to do. It seems there are many other types that get "an attractive bronzing," but I can't find any good info on c. spiralis. thank you for your time


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

That's normal - usually associated with higher light levels.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

This is the same thing that's happening in my tank. Is it "bronzing?"


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This is some C. spiralis I had about 2 years ago. It died during the 5 days without power after Katrina.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow that looks nothing like the C. spiralis I have. My leaves are not nearly so crenulated and are slightly more lanceolate. The petioles are also longer and a nice brown color. 

I wonder if it is just growing conditions, or if I have a different plant?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

What I have doesn't look that way either. What I have I obtained from a fellow hobbyist, so I can't swear to its correctness in labelling, but definitely doesn't look like that.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Different streams have different looking plants, but all the same species (or species group). The flower is more important to identification than the leaves. I have both a very flat leaf and a wavy edged leaf version of C. spiralis. I have noticed that the flat leaved version doesn't bronze up like the wavy leaved version. Anyone have a flat leaf bronzed version?


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Sep 8, 2006)

When I first bought my C. spiralis (from two different LFS), it started out as flat-leaved and green (and some of the leaves didn't look so great). Now that I have had them for several months, the newer leaves are more crinkled and are bronzed on the edges. They are growing in Eco-Complete, no longer getting ferts (the tank now houses all shrimp and dwarf crays), and 6,7000K 96W of lighting for 12 hours/day.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I got my spiralis at the AGA 2004 convention, and I don't know for sure that it was spiralis. The other crypt in the picture, by the way, is one of the hybrids between C. parva and something else---the one they used to call C. lucens.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Um, I've actually had some crypts go bronze in very dark tanks with low nitrates...

In highr light tanks they go a mich farker brown. Inbetween, they're green.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I got my C. spiralis from someone who posted in this thread. They have always been submersed. 

I have to say that, whatever they are, I love them! They are my very favorite plant in the tank and I have been able to share them with many people.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> This is some C. spiralis I had about 2 years ago. It died during the 5 days without power after Katrina.


This is Cryptocoryne crispatula var. crispatula in my cognition.


----------

